

Show HN : Retweet Retract - Correct the people who retweeted your hacked account - stonlyb
http://www.rtrt.co/

======
Peroni
Care to fill us in on the process?

I tried a sample tweet and the following page wasn't particularly helpful in
terms of 'what happens next'.

~~~
stonlyb
This is really an alpha version to validate the idea. Working on the code to
show you your recent tweets that got retweeted so you can pick from them
instead of retyping. Step 2 would be a pre-constructed tweet linking to the
correction that you can retweet yourself. Step 3, @rtrtweet tweets the first
100 people who retweeted you with the correction. Trying to build this in
Golang to learn the language.

~~~
grimtrigger
Shouldn't there be some sort of login? Otherwise anyone can "retract" anything
and no one will trust your handle.

~~~
Peroni
This is exactly why I asked the question. I simply want to know how they go
about getting a retraction request executed.

~~~
stonlyb
Site will be going live tomorrow with retraction executions. Care to take
another look and let me know what you think <http://go.rtrt.co/>

------
danso
This seems like the kind of thing that would almost necessitate use of
Twitter's API and an authenticated user, right? What exactly is someone
supposed to paste into the tweet box? The link to the tweet? Or the full text?
I'm assuming the former, but the form input shouldn't be a textbox then.

~~~
stonlyb
Yes, this is just the user validation version. The actual service will 1.
Require you to authenticate with twitter OAuth, 2. Pick from an actual list of
your tweets that have been retweeted, 3. Give you a tweet with the retraction,
4. Direct tweet the retraction to the first 100 people that retweeted you

